# Anyone looking to get together on one in KY?



## CanvasbackKiller (Jul 18, 2016)

1141 acres Shelby County Kentucky
I went and looked at it, and I walked up over 40 deer. It is a beautiful place. One buck was over 20 inches wide 2 weeks ago. I can't get that kind of money together by myself. 
I do know Whitetail Heaven Outfitters has about 6000 acres in this county and they lay down some monsters. The owner is a nice guy. He is about 70 years old and retired. He said they have gotten some doe tags in the past and if we want them he will get them again. Here is the link to it. Let me know.  Lease price is $22,000. 
http://www.basecampleasing.com/7023/Shelby-County-Kentucky-Hunting-Lease.html


----------



## Bowcephus (Jul 20, 2016)

I'd be interested


----------



## Pistol (Jul 21, 2016)

I am interested.  Shoot me a PM.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jul 21, 2016)

Good looking farm!

Best of luck!


----------



## CanvasbackKiller (Jul 25, 2016)

I joined another farm in Shelby County last week. I looked at this one. It is awesome! I saw a giant. The issue was time. If I had 6 guys we could have done it and added people later. I just didn't have it in time. I do see some on the forum interested in doing it now, so you guys may be able to get together. I had 2 PMs besides the 2 on here. Y'all get it up. If this one I am on doesn't work this season I can bring 2 with me next year. 
I highly doubt it doesn't work though. This county is stacked.


----------



## tackdriver (Jul 7, 2018)

im interested


----------



## uturn (Jul 7, 2018)

I'd interested in learning more if this comes together...Archery Only for Me.


----------



## randy51 (Jul 7, 2018)

interested:any turkey randy 706 224 1122


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jul 8, 2018)

Original post was two years ago....


----------

